# Zebra hydrangea not flowering



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

I bought two zebra hydrangeas in May of 2018. That year they bloomed nice flowers. The following year in 2019 I was a newbie at hydrangeas and I pruned all of the old wood in early spring. I later found out that some hydrangeas flower on old wood and others on new wood. They did not flower that year. Here we are in 2020 and this year I did not prune at all. I still have the old wood a bit taller than the new stems and the new stems are still growing up. I only have one that appears to be showing a flower starting to come out on new wood.

Should I be doing something else to promote flowering? I fertilized the year I bought them and last year, but not this year. I read you don't want to fertilize them every year. I had used Dr Earth Acid Lovers fertilizer.

Thank you.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't have zebras but I understand they flower on last year's growth. Is the old wood still looking good? Even if you didn't prune, if you had a rough winter the terminal buds could have been damaged, which would impact this year's flowers. And if by chance you have deer browsing your yard, they just love some tender new hydrangea growth, especially flower buds.

I have a few "endless summer" (blue) as well as a "snow queen" oakleaf. The endless summers flower on both last year's and this year's growth so are somewhat forgiving of pruning habits, but the oakleaf flowers on last year's growth only so the pruning of those types (if needed) should be over and done by approximately now.

I fertilize all of mine with ordinary 10-10-10, once in the spring and once in the fall. Plus soil acidifier as needed for the endless summers. Those flower like bonkers for me and the cut flowers last well over two weeks in a vase indoors, which is just crazy. Anyway, barring any damage of last year's growth or ill-timed pruning, while making sure they get adequate moisture, I would guess that you could fertilize more.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I had one pink endless summer flower this year!
This is the third summer I've lived in this house so its progress. I guess maybe the soil ph needs to come down some. My other two hydrangreas haven't produced a flower, just really green and lush


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

They need to be fertilized mid spring right before the bloom. You could try a dose of liquid organic fert around the root zone now and see if you get any action.


----------

